# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Διαχωριστής καθαριστής τροφής.

## Χρηστος Μ

Μελετησα λιγο εδω μεσα σχετικα με τους διαχωριστες που εχαιτε φτιαξει και ειπα και εγω να φτιαξω ενα δικο μου


Ειδα την κατασκευη του *Nikolas Alamango* και το σχεδιο 
http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1347101191

και μετα ειδα την κατασκευη του *Νίκος.Λ*      με το σχεδιο 
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/b...de-semillas%2F
οπως επισης διαβασα και τα σχολια τους

και εφτιαξα και εγω το δικο μου λαμβανοντας υποψη τα σχολεια τους  με μεταροπες και μικρες αλλαγες στο σχεδιο προσαρμοσμενο εστι που πιστευα εγω οτι μπορει να δουλευει καλυτερα

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## jk21

Μπραβο ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ! Περιμενουμε με την ησυχια σου ,μια πιο αναλυτικη περιγραφη λειτουργιας ,υλικων ,κοστους και σταδιων κατασκευης ,εστω και προφορικα αν δεν υπαρχουν φωτο

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Μελετησα λιγο εδω μεσα σχετικα με τους διαχωριστες που εχαιτε φτιαξει και ειπα και εγω να φτιαξω ενα δικο μου
> 
> 
> Ειδα την κατασκευη του *Nikolas Alamango* και το σχεδιο 
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1347101191
> 
> και μετα ειδα την κατασκευη του *Νίκος.Λ*      με το σχεδιο 
> http://www.microsofttranslator.com/b...de-semillas%2F
> οπως επισης διαβασα και τα σχολια τους
> ...


Πολυ προσεγμενη κατασκευη Χρηστο!!!

(Πες μας αν θες τις δικες σου αλλαγες που εκανες)

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Προσεχοντας αρκετα την κατασκευη του Νικο και διαβαζωντας τα σχολια του 
δεν μου αρεσει η κλιση που εχει το *Ζ* κομματι 
οπως και οτι η εισοδος του αερα μπαινει απο ψηλα



Βασικα αυτο πρωτα απο ολα ηθελα να αλλαξω 
οπως και την τρυπα εξαγωγης του αερα που ηθελα να την κανω ποιο μεγαλη

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Για να σου πω την αληθεια, ουτε κι εμενα μου αρεσει η κλιση του Ζ κομματιου, γιατι τους ηλιοσπορους απο τα μειγματα των παπαγαλων μου δεν τα καθαριζει καλα, αλλα των καναρινιων καθαριζει τελεια. Οποτε οταν θελω να καθαρισω μειγμα παπαγαλων σηκωνω λιγο το μηχανημα απο τα αριστερα βαζοντας καποιο βιβλιο απο κατω και κανει καλυτερη δουλεια. εσυ ποσα χιλιοστα ή εκατοστα το μετακινησες?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ξεκινησα με αυτο το σχεδιο 




Οι αλαγες που εκανα ηταν
2 ποντους ποιο φαρδυ για να ειναι και ποιο εφικτη η κλιση του *Ζ * δηλαδη να μην εχει τοσο μεγαλη καθετη κλιση οπως του Νικο
και 2 ποντους μειωση του βαθους της κατασκευης για να ειναι μεγαλυτερη η δυναμη του αερα απο την οπη που γινεται ο διαχωρισμος
οπως και την εξοδο του αερα ποιο μεγαλη

Προσεξα επισης  το σερταρακι που πεφτουν οι καλοι σποροι να κλεινει αεροστεγως για να μην εχουμε διαφυγη αερα απο εκει 

Αυτες ειναι οι βασικες αλλαγες που εκανα

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Με το χωνι τωρα

Αν το ζεστανουμε και το πιεσουμε με μια πενσα για να μην καουμε 
ετσι που η στρογγυλη εξωδο να γινει ποιο πλατια και στενη
πετυχαινουμε Ζ να ελενξουμε την ροη των σπορων που θα πεφτουν 
(οσο ποιο πλατη και στενη εξοδο στο χωνι τοσο μικραινει η ροη)
και Β να μην πεφτει ολη η τροφη στο κετρο και να απλωνει περισσοτερο πανω στην γλυστρα

----------


## lagreco69

Αψογος!! Χρηστο.  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

εξαιρερτικη δουλεια!!!!! πολλα σου μπραβο!

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## mariakappa

φοβερη δουλεια  :winky:

----------


## olga

Μπραβο! Μεχρι και το σχεδιο μας εχεις! Πολύ καλο, να μας βαλεις και ενα βιντεο να το δουμε και σε ωρα λειτουργίας! Απο οτι κατάλαβα μπροστά ειναι διαφανο έτσι?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χρήστο αυτό δεν είναι πρόχειρο ,είναι μιλάμε έπιπλο . Γεια στα χέρια σου...

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε Χρηστο φαινεται οτι εχεις κανει παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια...!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο φιλε.πολυ καλο!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά, και προσεγμένη!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο Χρήστο...

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Μπραβο! Μεχρι και το σχεδιο μας εχεις! Πολύ καλο, να μας βαλεις και ενα βιντεο να το δουμε και σε ωρα λειτουργίας! Απο οτι κατάλαβα μπροστά ειναι διαφανο έτσι?


Βασικα αν εχει επιτυχια η κατασκευη μου οφειλεται στην κατασκευη του Νικο Λ μου με τα σχολια του διαπιστωσα οτι θελει καποιες βελτιωσεις
Και το αρχικο σχεδιο ειναι στο διαδικτυο και το εβαλαν οι προηγουμενοι κατασκευαστες

Μπροστα ειναι διαφανο οπως και του Νικο Λ γιατι και εγω το ειχα διαθεσιμο

Κοστος κατασκευης ειναι γιρο στα 35 ευρω 
Ανεμιστηρακι και διακοπτης 15+2 ευρω

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Με την ευκαιρια της πολυ πετυχημενης απ' οτι φαινεται κατασκευης του Χρηστου, να εκφρασω μια απορια σχετικα με τους "καθαριστες".
Αν χρησιμοποιουμε μιγμα συγκεκριμενης αναλογιας, πως δινουμε μετα τα καθαρισμενα απο φλουδια σπορια στα πουλια?
Κανουμε την εργασια καθαρισμου καθε μεσημερι/απογευμα και δινουμε τα καθαρισμενα για να τα φανε την υπολοιπη μερα?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Καλο ερωτημα ?

----------


## mitsman

εγω προσωπικα βαζω μειγμα πλεον για 3 μερες στο καθε πουλι.... την δευτερη μερα καθαριζω και αφηνω να τα φανε ολα! μεχρι και το τελευταιο!

----------


## Newone

Πολύ χρήσιμο το σχέδιο, με βάζεις σε πειρασμό να ξεκινήσω και εγώ να φτιάξω ένα, αν και έχω λίγα πουλάκια φαίνεται περισσότερο εύχρηστο απτο να τα φυσάω κάθε φορά!

Οι διαστάσεις του πάνω και του κάτω ξύλου (Γ στο σχέδιο) μετά τις διορθώσεις σου είναι 33,6χ18;
Η τρύπα στο ανεμιστήρα ξεκινάει στα 8 εκατοστά, εσύ το κατέβασες πιο κάτω όπως αναφέρεις;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Οι διαστάσεις του πάνω και του κάτω ξύλου (Γ στο σχέδιο) μετά τις διορθώσεις σου είναι 33,6χ18;


Ακριβως ετσι




> Η τρύπα στο ανεμιστήρα ξεκινάει στα 8 εκατοστά, εσύ το κατέβασες πιο κάτω όπως αναφέρεις;


Ξεκιναει απο τα 8 αλλα εμενα η διαμετρος του ανεμιστηρα ειναι  12cm οποτε καταληγει ποιο χαμηλα
η μαλλον καταληγει εκει που πρεπει

----------


## vag21

> εγω προσωπικα βαζω μειγμα πλεον για 3 μερες στο καθε πουλι.... την δευτερη μερα καθαριζω και αφηνω να τα φανε ολα! μεχρι και το τελευταιο!



αν ισχυουν τα ποτηρια με το νερο,προσεξε μητσο μη τα χασεις απο κουφιους σπορους.
με αυτα που ειδα δεν θα εμπιστευομουν πλεον ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι.

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγέλη περυσι τον χειμωνα διαχειριστηκα ΟΛΑ μου τα πουλια ΟΛΟ τον χειμωνα με το κουταλακι του γλυκου..... να σου πω την αληθεια μου δεν το πολυ πιστευω αυτο το τεστ με το νερο αλλα ειμαστε εκτος θεματος.....

----------


## jk21

αν τα πουλια δεν μαθουν με τροπο πχ σαν αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης ,να τρωνε σχεδον ολα τα σπορια σταδιακα (μικροαποκλεισεις παντα θα υπαρχουν ) ο καθαριστης δεν μπορει να εχει διατροφικα σωστη εφαρμογη ,σε καποιον που θελει να δινει σωστες αναλογιες στα πουλια του .

Σε καποιον επαγγελματια που αυτο που βγαινει απο τον καθαρισμο ,του χρησιμευει για να το προωθησει αλλου (καλη ωρα σαν τα λαδια απο τα σουβλατζιδικα .... εδω δεν πεταει ο ελληνας αυτα ... θα πεταξει σπορους ; ... ) μια χαρα ειναι 


δεν ξερω αν το τεστ με το νερο εχει πληρη ισχυ σε οτι υποθετουμε ,αλλα αν μιλαμε για σπορια του ιδιου ειδους πχ κεχρι ,στο ιδιο μιγμα ,την ιδια δεδομενη στιγμη ,αν καποια πανε πατο και μερικα επιμενουν να ξερουν κολυμπι ,τοτε οι κολυμβητες ειναι πιθανοτατα γηραιοι ....

----------


## vag21

συγνωμη για το οφ τοπικ.

αλλα, ή ισχυει το τεστ με το ποτηρι,αρα δεν δινουμε κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι(μεχρι στιγμη κανενα μειγμα απο οσα ειδαμε δεν ηταν τελειο) ή δεν ισχυει και δινουμε αφοβα το κουταλακι, και τα δυο δεν μπορουν να συμβαινουν ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη το εχεις ξαναπει αλλα δεν το βρισκω τωρα και να σου πω και την αληθεια μου εχει ζεστη και βαριεμαι να ψαχνω .......

Αν εγω βαλω σε μια ταιστρα μειγμα για 7 μερες και το αλλαξω στις 7 μερες, αφου θα τα εχει φαει λογικα ολα τα σπορια, γιατι αυτο θεωρεις οτι δεν ειναι σωστο!?

----------


## jk21

γιατι Δημητρη αν φαει τους λιπαρους σε 2 ημερες ,θα εχει συσσωρευση θερμιδων εκεινες τις ημερες και τις υπολοιπες θα τρωει χαμηλοτερο θερμιδικα μιγμα ,τη στιγμη που ο οργανισμος θα εχει συνηθισει στο ψηλοτερο .Παραλληλα αν ενα πουλι εχει διαθεσιμη απεριοριστη ποσοτητα τροφης για μια μερα (και η τροφη 7 ημερων στην ουσια για μια μερα απεριοριστη θεωρειται ) θα φαει οσο θελει .Αν λοιπον εχουν μεινει την 3η μερα αμυλουχοι σποροι και μονο και φαει απο αυτους οσους θελει  (γιατι συνηθισμενο σε υψηλα θερμιδικο μιγμα ) ,συμβαινουν 2 τινα ... το στομαχι γεμιζει με μεγαλο ογκο τροφης (αρα ο ασκος στην ουσια ,σταδιακα διαστελλεται και εχει μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις για να νοιωθει το αισθημα κορεσμου ) ενω αν η τροφη ειναι αρκετη και δεν καει θερμιδικα εντος την ημερας ,σταδιακα ο οργανισμος μετατρεπει τα σακχαρα ,αμυλα  σε λιπος και τα αποθευει στον οργανισμο .Στο τελευταιο που μπορει να μην το ξερω με το πλεον σωστο τροπο (παντως κατι τετοιο εχω διαβασει για την περισσεια υδατανθρακα ) η Βικυ ως η πλεον καταλληλη ,θα μας διαφωτισει ή εστω εσενα .

Αν αυτο που λες (παροχη σπορων ) το περιορισουμε σε 2 ή 3 μερες ,αλλα ελεγχοντας το θεμα και αν εχουμε το ιδιο φαινομενο με εξαφανιση των λιπαρων απο την πρωτη μερα ,το περιορισουμε σε 1 μερα ή διημερο ,τοτε σιγα σιγα πετυχαινουμε την ρυθμιση που θελουμε .Σημασια εχει να ελεγχουμε τι τρωει το πουλι .Αν το κανουμε τοτε γρηγορα ή αργα ,φτιαχνουμε το διαιτολογιο .Αν αφησουμε τα πουλια για μηνες χωρις να βλεπουμε τι τρωνε ,τοτε δυσκολα αλλαζεις συνηθειες μετα 


Βαγγελη αλλο φρεσκος σπορος  που δινεις και ενεργεια και ολα τα αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα και αλλο μπαγιατικος που δινει θερμιδες (δεν εξαφανιζεται ουτε το λιπος ουτε το αμυλο απο μεσα του ) αλλα οχι αλλες ουσιες πχ εχει την βιταμινη Α ταγγισμενη ,οπως και ωφελιμα ω3 και ω6 

και οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες δινουν αμυλο ,πρωτεινη ,υδατανθρακα ,αλλα απο βιταμινες ας μην ειχαν τις συνθετικες (οσο κρατανε και αυτες αν δεν ειχαν αλλα συντηριτικα ... )....

----------


## vag21

εγω μιλαω δημητρη για αδειους σπορους ,αυτο μου φαινεται οτι ειχε γραφτει και υπαρχει το φαινομενο να κολυμπανε οι σποροι.

τελικα οι σποροι επιπλεουν γιατι ειναι μπαγιατικοι ή αδειοι?

οσοι δουλευουν με την μεθοδο κουταλακι του γλυκου πρεπει να το διευκρινησουν.

----------


## jk21

οι σποροι που επιπλεουν μπορει να ειναι και απο τα δυο .Το θεμα ειναι οτι οπως και να χει η περιπτωση δυο ειναι οι βασικες κινησεις μας .Πρωτον να επιδιωξουμε στην πορεια να βρουμε καλυτερο μιγμα και δευτερον ειτε εμεις που το ψαχνουμε ,ειτε αυτοι που απο αγνοια δινουν τετοιους σπορους ,που πολλες φορες δεν ειναι η μειοψηφια σε ενα μιγμα ,αλλα η απολυτη πλειοψηφια (δεν εχουμε δει τετοια περιπτωση σε φωτο ,αλλα να στε σιγουροι οτι υπαρχει ) ,να ξερουν τι θα κανουν .... 

και θα επρεπε να το ξερουν αν  διαβαζανε greekbirdclub.com 

εχω αναφερει πολλες φορες οτι τα πουλια (ακομα και τα καναρινια καποτε ) τρωνε φρεσκους σπορους στη φυση ,σε ημιωριμη κυριως μορφη και σπανια (κυριως σε περιοδους του χρονου με ελλειψη φρεσκων ) ξερους .Οι φρεσκιοι εχουν ουσιες (θρεπτικα στοιχεια ) που ο αποξηραμενος εχει χασει .Αυτες πρεπει να δοθουν με αλλο τροπο .Αυτος δεν ειναι αλλος απο τα φρεσκα χορταρικα και λαχανικα ,που πρεπει να δινουμε καθε μερα στα πουλια μας και δεν αντικαθισταται πληρως ουτε με τα αποξηραμενα ,γιατι και απο αυτα λειπουν οτι δινουν οι φρεσκοι σποροι !με πρωτες και καλυτερες τις βιταμινες Β σε ολη την γκαμα τους ,που η ξερη τροφη μπορει να δωσει μονο ενα μερος τους .Το θεμα ειναι ποσοι δινουμε καθε μερα φρεσκα χορταρικα για να καλυψουμε αυτα τα κενα ,ειτε των ξερων αλλα ποιοτικων σπορων ειτε των ξερων αλλα μπαγιατικων σπορων; 

Προσφατα Βαγγελη εχει περασει καποιες φορες απο το μυαλο μου να ξεκουρασω και τον εαυτο μου και σας 


Σκεφτηκα ομως οτι οσο θα υπαρχουν φωνες που θα συστηνουν και θα παρασυρουν  νεα παιδια  ( που περιμενα πολλα απο αυτα και οχι να παρασυρονται ) σε δοσολογιες φαρμακων που θα πλησιαζουν και 8πλασιες δοσεις ,οσο το αυγο ακομα θα θεωρειται οτι  πυρωνει ,οσο θα μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο με ανθρωπους που θεωρω οτι θα μπορουσαν να ειναι οι καλυτεροι εκτροφεις καρδερινας (πραγματικης εκτροφης ,που δειχνουν οτι διψουνε για αυτην ) και εκεινοι ειναι ακομα στα πιασμενα  ,οσο τα δαχτυλιδια 2.9 θα συστηνονται για balcanica και οσο τα χορταρικα θα θεωρουνται τροφη για κατσικες ,η θεση μου ειναι εδω ,φωνη βοωντος εν τη ερημω .... ακομη και αν στο τελος μεινω εντελως μονος !


Ας ξαναγυρισουμε στην κατασκευη ... αν δεν σε καλυψα βαγγελη ,θα μεταφερω καποια ποστ στο θεμα με τα μιγματα ,να το συνεχισουμε εκει

----------


## vag21

οχι εγω ειμαι ο.κ

----------

